# Constant Diarrhea after Prevacid



## 16828 (Sep 23, 2006)

Just wanted to add a note in here about the calcium. I have been using it for the last 6 months and it was a great help. I started to develop acid reflux..or so they thought and about 2 months ago the doc put me on Prevacid. That helped the pain I was having until 2 1/2 weeks ago then even tho the pain was gone I found myself with urgent need for the bathroom soon after I awoke in the morning. After a couple days it changed to constant diarrhea with running about every 5 minutes to an hour through the day. They even checked me for parasites in the first week...I was put on liquid diet and all kinds of anti-diarrhea med and NONE of them helped at all.. Was becoming dehydrated and such and the doctor saw me yesterday finally and realized that I was still on the Prevacid. He told me that the Prevacid was the cause of my whole problem. This is a bad side effect that it can have on people..especially those of us with IBS-D! He told me to stop it immediately and that it will take at least 3-4 days for it to clear out of my system and that the Prevacid will prevent all the anti-runs meds to work at all when it is in your system...including and ESPECIALLY any calcium! It blocks the body from absorbing it...so if anyone who is having trouble with this kind of problem with the calcium PLEASE note that if you are on Prevacid it will NOT work..anyone else have this happen?Just trying to help those who wonder....







Cathy


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

Any of these medications can have that side effect... Nexium, Prilosec.. The thing to remember is.. with any medications read the instructions.. Most of these tell you to take it either one hour before other meds or 4 hours after...That way it gives the med a chance to begin it's work.. and not interfere with other meds.. Once into your blood stream.... it will do it's work.. That of course doesn't negate the side effects that may occur for them... everyone is different.. as are different times you take them too... I was prescribed Nexium after a bout of gastritis.. it worked wonderful for it.. I took it for the 2 weeks the MD said.. But... the next time I took it after another bout.. it did not.. it worsened my D... so even timing can affect us too... Just depends..


----------



## 22468 (Aug 21, 2005)

In 1998 I suffered w/h-pylori & was treated w/the "prevpac" which was a combo of anti-biotics & Prevaced..That started all my probs w/colitis & Ibs. I have quite a history on what I did to stop the "D", but would be toooo long to go into. Anyway, after much experimentation w/PPI's & OTC antacids, I found I could take Prilosec 10mg. w/o it affecting my "D". Of course I had flares, & dealt w/them accordingly, but always felt I should get off the Prilosec, as that does cause GI probs. I started the calcium protocol the end of June, & after a couple weeks, (& things were going great) I developed a bladder infection, had to take anti-biotics for that, & of course destroyed all the good flora that was built up. Then the day b4 going off the anti-biotics, I developed yeast in my throat from them. Sheesh!!! So had to take Nystatin for that, & again good-bye to the good flora. Then of course my sinus' were infected, but I didn't succumb to anti-biotics again, just OTC meds. Finally I feel I'm at the end of my dilemma. Still some head congtestion & cough.Kept on the calcium during all this, & I think that's what kept the "D" to a minimum for me. I've been off the anti-biotics for about a week now, & I my "D" is improving. So I'm going to wait til things have really settled & try the Apple Cider Vinegar, Baking Soda, & Borax for my GERD, & hopefully get off the Prilosec. I belong to a Microscopic Colitis board & most folks on there contribute their colitis to PPI's & anti-inflammatory's. ie' motrin, aleve, naprosyn, etc. I strongly believe this is what caused my coitis/ibs. I took Motrin for years for various things, then when the PPI was added, Oh Boy, the dam let loose. I now only take arthritis strength Tylenol for any pain/discomfort. And then only a couple times a week, as it does upset my GERD/ibs/colitis.Hopefully this info will help in finding something that is causing your probs. And I do take my Prilosec an hour b4 the calcium, this does seem to be the thing to do, as the calcium is working fine for me.Thank you Linda...I can go out into the world & do things. lol..Blessings to all;Luv


----------



## 20749 (Apr 22, 2007)

momof6stiens said:


> This is a bad side effect that it can have on people..especially those of us with IBS-D! He told me to stop it immediately and that it will take at least 3-4 days for it to clear out of my system and that the Prevacid will prevent all the anti-runs meds to work at all when it is in your system...including and ESPECIALLY any calcium! It blocks the body from absorbing it...so if anyone who is having trouble with this kind of problem with the calcium PLEASE note that if you are on Prevacid it will NOT work..anyone else have this happen?Cathy


I guess it is different for different people. I take Nexium and Calcium and they work just fine together. What is the dosage of Calcium that you are taking?Just about every pharmaceutical that I have read about has as one of its possible side effects abdominal cramps, BTW.Angie in Texas, US


----------



## enjoy_z_day (Aug 6, 2007)

When I had diarrhea my mom gave me Bael tablets&#8230;.it is purely a natural product with plants extracts in it. You can read more about this product on this page http://www.drugdelivery.ca/s33624-s-BAEL.aspx read it well and decide if you can take it. There are other products on the market but I would advise one to take this one because it based on natural products so there no chance that one is going to further health complications with it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

[/quote] Was becoming dehydrated and such and the doctor saw me yesterday finally and realized that I was still on the Prevacid. He told me that the Prevacid was the cause of my whole problem. This is a bad side effect that it can have on people..especially those of us with IBS-D! He told me to stop it immediately and that it will take at least 3-4 days for it to clear out of my system and that the Prevacid will prevent all the anti-runs meds to work at all when it is in your system...including and ESPECIALLY any calcium! It blocks the body from absorbing it...so if anyone who is having trouble with this kind of problem with the calcium PLEASE note that if you are on Prevacid it will NOT work..anyone else have this happen?Just trying to help those who wonder....







Cathy[/quote]When I first went to the doctor with IBS pain he thought I might have an ulcer so I had an upper GI endoscopy. The doc who did it was a surgeon not a GI doc. He said I had a large hiatial hernia so I must take an acid reducer forever. I had read that Nexium caused weight gain so he gave me prevacid. Sure enough it gave me the big D but not too bad. Then I went on a trip and had horrible problems. When I finally saw my family doc he said well just quit taking the Pravacid, but once I stopped taking it the acid reflux came back with a vengence. I have been referred to a GI doctor in Iowa City but haven't heard back about when my appointment is. I am worried about all my nutritional needs as I used to eat lots of salad and green veggies and lots of yogurt, I am off all of those for the time being.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I use a flavonoid supplement called Provex CV. It has stopped both my reflux/indigestion and my D. (In my case, it also worked in conjunction with calcium, although I did develop C from the Caltrate once the Provex took control. I now just use a standard Cal-Mag for supplementation.) If you can't find anything else you are happy with, it is worth a try. It took about 2 months to completely settle my stomach problems and about a year for my bowels and they haven't returned in 9 years.Mark


----------

